# bringing food in to the Dominican Republic?



## alliebrian (Apr 7, 2006)

Am off to the DR tomorrow--Cabarete.  Am wondering if it makes sense, and is allowed, to bring in cereal and pre-packaged prepared snacks like popcorn, tasty kakes, etc.  Is the food there really expensive or is it as reasonable as here?  Is it legal to even bring it in?  We are only planning on eating breakfasts and possibly lunches in and thought we could save some running around by bringing those things with us and only needing to get milk, juice, and water.  Thanks.


----------



## Lou (Apr 9, 2006)

When we went to Punta Cana several years ago, we took some snacks with us.  Things like peanuts, crackers, chips, etc...we just packed in our luggage.  Don't really know the cost of such things as we did an all-inclusive
plan.


----------

